# Vulcan Service



## diggo (Feb 13, 2006)

Whilst working out of Great Yarmouth about 4 years ago I visited the seamans mission and purchased a very good pencil drawing of the Vulcan Service PSV. The story I was given was that this had been commisioned by someone who in the end refused to pay the artist. The artist then donated it to the mission for raising funds. This vessel is very similar in design to my present vessel BUE IONA which is why I bought it. I have been told that the Vulcan Service sank of Great Yarmouth with no loss of life but I would like to find out what the full story is about this vessel. The mission in GY is now closed and totally demolished. Would appreciate any information available about the Vulcan Service (Should I say "Live Long and Prosper"). Still an active seafarer sailing as Chief Officer on board the BUE IONA with Viking Offshore Services. (Pint) When I did purchase the picture I must admit to having had a few refreshments but it was for a good cause (Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## jerrywg (Nov 30, 2006)

Vulcan Service was owned by Zapata Gulf Marine, and did, indeed,sink after hitting a jack-up rig one Christmas day. I was on another Zap's vessel the same day and sailed with one of the engineers on he Vulcan service, a few years later. I had my interview with Zaps by going down to the Vulcan Service with the Fleet Manager for a couple of pints!
Regards,
Jerry.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/302287
Built as the SEA ORIENT IMO7508441

All I can find just now(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A official inquiry is to be held into a Christmas collision at sea between a supply ship and a gas rigg.


The Department of Transport marine investigation branch will hold a routine probe into the accident,which saw 12 crew members of the Vulcan Service plucked from the seas.


The accident happened on Christmas Day as the ship unloaded supplies to the Arch Rowan gas platform... 60 miles off Yarmouth in heavy seas.


And bad weather was continuing to dog the salvage operation to get the sunken Vulcan,said Yarmouth Coastgards yesterday(28/12/90)


High winds and giant waves were stopping the Trinity House vessal Patricia putting down buoys to show the location of the wreck.


Standby ships were having to act as markers instead.


With force nine winds still forcast,no salvage would be possible for some time,said the Coastgards.


Ship owners Zapata Gulf Marine said they would send down divers to the Vulcan Service once the weather improved.Only then could they make a decision,in liaison with Trinity House,on whether to reflote or destroy the wreck,said North Sea operations manager Andrew Cox.


The wreck was now lying 80ft down on the seabed,six miles away from the rig,having floted around for nearly three hours before sinking fully.


Attempts would be made to redeploy the 12-man crew among the company's 320 other offshore supply vessels in the North Sea or West Africa.


The Vulcan Service was unloading drill casting,chemicals,oil,fule and water at the time of the accident.


Rig operaters Conoco said ther had been no apparent collision damage to the leg of the Arch Rowan,which had 64 men on board.


the company was concerned at the accident and would act on any recomendations resulting from the inquiry said public affairs officer Keith Webster.


The jack-up drilling and exploration platform had not worked since the day of the collision,but through bad weather conditions offering offering a threat to the men and drilling pipes.



The standby vessel which picked up the crew I believe was called St Martin


----------



## WOMBLE (Jan 4, 2010)

(Thumb) I was an extra second engineer on this ship between January 1988 and the middle of 1989 when I transferred to the Regal Service. I always remember her as a very happy ship, and a reliable one to boot.

I had left the ship by the time she was sunk on Xmas day 1990 but know a considerable amount about the incident simply because I knew a lot of the guys on board.

She was I believe snatching on the Arch Rowan in bad weather when she rubbed herself up on one of the legs. This unfortunately opened her up allowing water to rush into the central cement room. The water also hit the main Fridge switchboard and the resulting short tripped the main breakers blacking her out. I do not believe the power was restored as to have gone down to the engine room risked being trapped there.

The engineers did get the watertight doors closed I believe, but due to an unfortunate combination of bad weather and a design flaw water was able to ingress into the forward bowthruster space. That as they say was that!

It was in no small way due to the skill of the skipper and crew on there that no lives were lost that day. I seem to remeber that when the survivors got back to Great Yarmouth they opened up the local BHS to get them kitted out.

She was well thought of as a ship, and in the eyes of some of her crew never again equalled.

Strangely enough I was Chief engineer on the Dee Service a few years later when she hit the FG McClintock on Easter Sunday 1994 this time! However the Dee was luckier and although we had a bit of a fight we got her back in to Lowestoft.

That's another story though.....


----------

